# Trio accused of NY terror plot



## QC (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,26102680-26397,00.html

*Trio accused of plotting terror attack on New York transport hub*

Font Size: Decrease Increase Print Page: Print September 21, 2009 
Article from:  Agence France-Presse 
THREE men of Afghan origin, including one accused of training with Al-Qa'ida, have been arrested over a plot to carry out attacks in the United States.

The US Justice Department said the FBI was investigating other individuals “in the United States, Pakistan and elsewhere, relating to a plot to detonate improvised explosive devices in the United States”, according to affidavits filed to support the arrests. 

Another link to the NY Times
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/21/us/21terror.html?_r=1&hp

Najibullah Zazi, 24, and his 53-year-old father Mohammed - both Afghan natives - were arrested in the western US state of Colorado at the weekend, the department said in a statement. 

Ahmad Wais Afzali, 37, also from Afghanistan, was later arrested in New York. All three reside legally in the United States. 

“Each of the defendants has been charged by criminal complaint with knowingly and willfully making false statements to the FBI in a matter involving international and domestic terrorism,” the statement says. 

Najibullah Zazi, a permanent US resident, and Mohammed Zazi, a naturalised US citizen, are set to appear in a Colorado federal court today. 

On the same day Afzali, also a permanent US resident, stands before a federal court in New York. 

If convicted each man faces eight years in prison. 

New York City's police commissioner Raymond Kelly has suggested that more arrests are possible. 

“I think it's important to note that in many ways, this investigation is only just beginning. It has many different avenues to take,” he said adding that leads in the case are being explored “in New York, in Denver, and in other locations in the country as well”. 

The arrests come after raids this week in New York and Colorado and three days of voluntary questioning of Najibullah Zazi in Denver, Colorado. 

“The arrests carried out tonight are part of an ongoing and fast-paced investigation,” said David Kris, assistant attorney general for national security. 

“It is important to note that we have no specific information regarding the timing, location or target of any planned attack.” 

A former FBI counter-terrorism director, Steve Pomerantz, said it appeared the arrests on charges of lying provided the FBI with the pretext to detain the suspects while they investigate further. 

“There's probably a lot more coming down the road,” Mr Pomerantz told Fox television, pointing to potential additional charges. 

The CNN network, citing sources close to the investigation, reported the target was a major New York transportation hub, such as a rail or subway station. 

Najibullah Zazi, a bus driver in Colorado, possessed a video of New York's Grand Central Station, the network said. 

US media also said authorities found 14 new black backpacks in the New York raids that fueled concern the men may have been planning to use them to carry suicide bombs. 

And the New York Post reported yesterdaySunday that Giants Stadium outside the city was a potential target. 

Stadium security officials said the Federal Bureau of Investigation had sent them alerts about a possible threat. 

Justice Department officials said they had intercepted a number of phone calls between Najibullah and Mohammed Zazi and Afzali where the defendants discuss Afzali being interviewed by authorities. 

Najibullah Zazi told Afzali his car had been stolen and that he feared he was being “watched,” according to the affidavits. 

Afzali then allegedly asked him whether there was any “evidence in his car,” to which Najibullah replied no. 

In a search of Najibullah Zazi's rental car in New York - where he had been visiting Afzali - officials found a digital image of handwritten notes “regarding the manufacture and handling of initiating explosives, main explosives charges, explosives detonators and components of a fusing system,” according to the affidavit. 

When shown the notes, Zazi “falsely asserted that he had never seen the document before,” officials said. 

In interviews with FBI agents in Denver, Najibullah Zazi is said to have admitted that on a 2008 trip to Pakistan he “attended courses and received instruction on weapons and explosives at an Al-Qa'ida training facility.” 

But in a telephone interview with Zazi, reported in the Denver Post newspaper, he denied admitting any link to Al-Qa'ida or involvement in an attack plot. 

US Congressman Peter King of New York told Fox he was disturbed by what US agents had uncovered about potential attacks. 

“Whenever you talk about someone trained by Al-Qa'ida, when you talk about the possibility of explosives ... you're talking about something that's very, very serious,” Mr King said.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 21, 2009)

3 in custody..14 back packs?:uhh:


----------



## bosox27 (Sep 21, 2009)

Only 8 years in prison for plotting a terror attack?? :uhh:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 21, 2009)

The 8 years is for making false statements to the FBI.


----------



## QC (Sep 21, 2009)

14...they missed a couple, but I guess the alphabets are still at it.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 22, 2009)

New terror alerts just came out today concerning hotels, stadiums, and malls.


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 22, 2009)

The feeling I have is that it is just a matter of time before something happens again! Scary shit!!!


----------



## Pete S (Sep 23, 2009)

Something about these guys screams amateur.
Doesn't mean they aren't still deadly however.


----------

